# will a snail eat a marimo ball?



## lalala145 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of putting in a nerite snail but I'm thinking to put in a marimo moss ball, would the snail eat it or would it leave it alone?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My MTS don't bother mine at all.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope. My snails don't touch dem balls.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

My nerites could care less about the marimo, the MTS babies love it, not sure if they're eating it or just hiding in it.


----------

